# Delilah's Foaling Thread!



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oooh my!!! I'm in love with those babies!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! She looks like a Pillow Pet! Poor girl looks like she's got twins in there! So cute


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats!!! :smile:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

LOOK AT THOSE EARS!!! I think donkeys and mules are just adorable. Good luck on... what does a donkey do...? I know they don't foal.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol im not sure.... i guess they just pop!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Horses foal, cows calf, dogs whelp... OH MY GOD. I remember seeing something that said all of them.. can't... remember.. Dx


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

danastark said:


> Wow! She looks like a Pillow Pet! Poor girl looks like she's got twins in there! So cute


Oh my goodness **** she does look like a pillow pet!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is Delilah about a week ago. The baby was on one side lol She is getting big! Her winter blanket know does not fit around her belly!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*kick*

Delilah's bay was kicking so hard i thought he was gunna kick his way out! For some reason i am so sure this baby is a boy.....I hope im so wrong!!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh and sorry for the music. I love this song and its the only one on my computer! lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

...did she have her baby yet???


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope! Has a small bag for the last 2 days and has slown down A lot! I will post the pic I took of her yesterday she's bigger then a house! She did this last time too. Kept us waiting for ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Big*

She looks even bigger today! Need to get those pics of my phone. This pic was from a couple days ago.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Waiting*

STILL waiting! I cant stand this lol She has a pretty full bag today im hoping soon, but now 5-8 inches of snow! She couldnt of had the little sucker when it was 70 out for a whole week!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like she has dropped, lol. I see a huge hollow above her flank area. Can't wait to see a cute donkey baby!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Still Waitiing! Has a huge bag today tho! Donkey's can and do go into their 13th month . So i guess thats what she is waiting too do! lol


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I love baby donkeys. They are too cute!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Subbing! I love baby donkeys. They are too cute!


I think with their fluffy afro hair and ears they look like little stuffed animals!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*WoW*

Still NO baby lol. This is getting annoying! Tried of checking her ever couple hours haha. Had the vet check her when we had our last Jack gelded 2 weeks ago and everything was fine. He said anytime know. But she cooking this thing extra long! Its gunna be a boy :shock: I dont want a boy:-( lol But will love them the same!
Here is a new pic of her.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor girl looks like she has to waddle to get around!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

She looks so miserable..... and wow, that looks like twins!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If she lays down on anything pokey (like a stick) she is certain to pop. Poor girl


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Poor girl! She is really ultra-round...


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*lol*



SunnyDraco said:


> If she lays down on anything pokey (like a stick) she is certain to pop. Poor girl


OMG i know! Thought the same thing! Her poor under side (her bag) is so big, she probably has a rash from it rubbing on her legs!:shock:


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*lol*



Cinnys Whinny said:


> She looks so miserable..... and wow, that looks like twins!


I know, thought the same thing! Vet says nooo, i still say yesss lol


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Any news???


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL NO!!
Getting super close today tho. Didnt even want too her stall to much to graze today. And boy is she crabby! Not that i blame her lol She did this with her first baby also carried her as long as she could!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoa! That poor Girly is huge!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Baby is here! Sweet little girl! But vet is on his way now as her hoofs are only half formed. And she is having a hard time standing without help. So we held her while she nursed a few time already. Lets pray shes Okay!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

im ready for pictures....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor little girl...I hope she is ok! I second the picture request


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They can do amazing thing now with glue on shoes and hoof putty so don't give up hope yet.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would also love pictures! Don't give up hope on her yet. Keep us updated!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Vet is just not sure. She is painful, cant stand anymore. We will be hand feeding her every few hours. Vet gave us a few things to do, and said to give her a week. Lets Hope! Her name is Neera.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She adorable. What did the vet say?


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

BellaMFT said:


> She adorable. What did the vet say?


Sorry  I should have read a little closer instead of getting distract by the cute pictures.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh the poor little sweetie. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a sweet baby. I hope she makes it for you guys. Best wishes coming from over here!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

*Neera* 
Baby Neera passed away about 4 in the morning. She just kept getting worse, and their is only one vet clinic close that does horses and they don't open unill 6. Pretty sick about the whole thing, as is her mom. 

OP posted this in the Health section... :-(


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

sorry for your loss....prayers for you and your little jenny mare


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww so sorry. poor baby is in greener pastures pain free though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss, I hope the little Jenny recovers quickly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is free of pain now in eternally green pastures. 

Many hugs to you for all you went through.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. How is momma?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, but now she's forever pain free.. Hows Delilah doing?


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Delilah*

Thank you all, it has been a depressing thing.
Delilah is a bit frantic. She doesn't understand why we would take her baby. Later today im going to put her back in the pasture with her buddies. She has been away from them for about 3 months now. Her 2 year old daughter Nevaeh will be more then happy to be with her again. Nevaeh has been nothing but depressed since her mom has been in the barn, so much that we had to stall Nevaeh next to her mother every night. Its just so odd to me that this pairs first baby was 100% perfect. Vet called to check in on little Neera and we told him ,he said he thinks their was something under lying we couldn't see. He said sometimes it just happens. I will post pics of mom when i put her back with her buddies later today. I'm kinda sad we had both boys gelded, but agian i dont want us or Delilah to go threw this again.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thought i would share some pics i took today.
These are of Delilah and her daughter Nevaeh.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful to see her happily loving her daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

:hug ::hug ::hug ::sad :: shock: was hoping for good news so sorry to read that its not  sending hugs your way hug::hug::hug


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

was hoping for good news so sorry to read that its not  sending hugs your way hug::hug::hug


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy one month little Neera!


----------

